# Possible undesireable morph?



## Frob Luger (Feb 3, 2007)

The other day I was in a big chain store and saw they had one pdf for sale that looked somewhat like a black and green auratus. My question is has anyone seen a B/G auratus with small spots or slashes instead of lines and mottleing? If not is there anything I should try to do about it? I'm new to the hobby so it might just be something I've never seen before. I was to full of joy at the time that my local sometimes carried pdf's that I didn't ask any questions at the time and now hes gone. 



Thanks, Steve


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

did it look this this?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

That is either a six-point auratus, or ancon hill.


----------



## Frob Luger (Feb 3, 2007)

*did it look this this?*

Slightly I know I said spots but there were more small slash marks than spots. It was a juv so the slashes were about a 1/8 to a 1/4 of an inch long.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: did it look this this?*



Frob Luger said:


> Slightly I know I said spots but there were more small slash marks than spots. It was a juv so the slashes were about a 1/8 to a 1/4 of an inch long.


Look on Pat Nabors' (Saurian) website...usually the ones that have mostly round spots tend to be males, whereas the females will have some of the dashes like you mention.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I have 3 of them. All three have slashes and not just dots. Not sure who is who but I have been pulling about 2 clutches of eggs for the last 3 weeks. And every one o fthem has not only dots but also the elongated dots. Altough I just re read your post where is says"usually" so never mind my ranting. :lol:


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I know with my pair, that is the case, the female has big dashes, and a few spots, but the male is all spots.


----------



## Frob Luger (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone now I can buy if i feel so inclined when my local gets more in!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

If they don't, and you wan't some, I have some...pm me!


----------

